# Links > Tutorials >  Τρόποι για internet κινητής σε Mikrotik Routerboard

## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα, ο παρακάτω τρόπος που θα δείτε στο pdf έχει δοκιμαστεί σε ένα 411 που είχα στην άκρη (πριν ακόμα του περάσω openwrt), επειδή δεν είχε AP κανονικό το 411 λόγω licence 3 (γιαυτό και του έβαλα openwrt τελικά) το αναφέρω bridge για να κάνω την δοκιμή μου. Με τον τρόπο που περιγράφω στο pdf με ένα ovislink 5460AP που καθόταν ή όποιο άλλο μηχανάκι έχει κάποιος που μπορεί να μπει όμως σε client mode μπορούμε να κάνουμε το ίδιο. Ολοι οι πελάτες ενσύρματοι και ασύρματοι έχουν ιντερνετ μέσω κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Το ovislink έχει συνδεθεί σε ένα κινητό που είναι σε tethering mode (μπορεί να είναι με διάφορα λειτουργικά, στην δοκιμή είχα android).
Το κόλπο το έχω βρει χρήσιμο και για το εξοχικό όταν έχει πρόβλημα το internet λόγω προβλημάτων στην δρομολόγηση.
Επίσης η έκδοση του ROS 5.13 έχει ένα bug και μας επιτρέπει σε RBs με lincence3 να κάνουμε πολλά bridge και έτσι να εκπέμπουν ταυτόχρονα πάρα πολλά SSID's!!!!
Aν ξέρει κανείς άλλον τρόπο που να τον έχει όμως δοκιμάσει ας μας τον πει, πχ το 951 το καλό που έχω στο εξοχικό και έχει usb ξέρω ότι παίρνει και στικάκια για 3G.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! εχει δοκιμασει κανεις κατι τετοιο http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Huawei-E3372s...item1c4cd3863f επανω σε οποιοδηποτε RB? οπου νανε μου ερχεται ενα παρομοιο απο Μοσχα και ebay.

Επειδή παίρνει και εξωτερική κεραία, έχει σύνδεση τύπου CRC9 μπορεί να μπει κεραια έτοιμη με τετοιο βυσμα, είτε Pigtail και βυσμα Ntype ή R-SMA όπως στα ασύρματα δίκτυα, επίσης είδα πως υπάρχει και feeder για H/H+/3G/4G/LTE, έτσι μπορεί να μπει και δορυφορικό πιατο οπως πχ αυτο της nova που εχω και κάθεται για υψηλη απολαβη! http://www.satshop.fi/media/catalog/...nna_01_1_1.png περισσοτερα εδω http://thumbs3.ebaystatic.com/d/l225...OIW9WdHhCg.jpg και http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Antenna-Hu...-/271728531668
το θελω για backup internet για το 951 στο εξοχικο, επισης επειδη εχουμε διαφορα νουμερα στο σημα μας δλδ απο H+ γινεται Η και 3G και δεν ρουταρει μαλλον θα βαλω αργοτερα και εξωτερικη κεραια, ή έστω repeater με εξωτερικη ομως κεραια.

Ετσι τωρα πχ παιρνω ιντερνετ μεσω awmn και με ovpn client στο ΜΤ, θα πρεπει καπως μεσω script φανταζομαι να του πω πχ αμα δει Ping με Αθηνα πανω απο 100ms να με γυρισει στο δικτυο κινητης και ταυτοχρονα να σηκωνει VPN ωστε μεσω ιντερνετ κινητης να εχω awmn. Η' να τα κανει αυτα εφοσον εχει πεσει το δικτυο και δεν φτανω Αθηνα.
Αυτα πως ειναι δυνατον να γινουν γνωριζει κανεις?
1. Υψηλο ping με Αθηνα = σηκωμα ppoe client Κινητης + vpn client για awmn ip's
2. Εαν πεσει το δικτυο = σηκωμα ppoe client Κινητης + vpn client για awmn ip's
3. Εαν δεν συμβαινει το 1 και 2 τοτε να παιζει μονο ovpn client μεσω awmn για internet απο Αθηνα.
Πολυπλοκα μου φαινονται εμενα....

μερικα αρθρα που βρηκα σχετικα ειναι τα παρακατω :
How to setup 3G PPPOE connection on MikroTik - Winbox

http://www.miro.co.za/how-to-setup-3....veZV2QHP.dpbs

3G Backup on Mikrotik

http://myhomelab.blogspot.gr/2014/06...-mikrotik.html

Sharing Internet via Mikotik Routers & USB 3G Dongle - Winbox

http://dumbpcs.blogspot.gr/2012/07/s...k-routers.html

Mikrotik Multi WAN Fail Over Scenarios

https://aacable.wordpress.com/2013/0...-over-scripts/
Αυτό εδώ το βάζω μαζί επειδή με μικρές τροποποιήσεις αν κατάλαβα καλά μπορούμε πχ άμα πέσει το internet μέσω VPN από το ασύρματο δίκτυο (awmn) όπως το έχω εγώ στο εξοχικό να μου το περνάει με ppoe client κινητής, εκεί θέλω να δουλεύει μετά ένα VPN ώστε να έχω και τις δικές μου ip's αλλά μέσω κινητής πλέον. Νόμιζα πως αυτό μπορεί να γίνει μόνο με Scripts αλλά μάλλον έχει και άλλους τρόπους...

----------


## nikolas_350

Αν επιτρέπετε σε τι δίκτυο κινητής τηλεφωνίας είσαι;
Ρωτάω γιατί το καλοκαίρι με cosmote usb της μισές φορές μου έδινε privet 10άρα ip και τότε δεν μπορούσα να στήσω vpn.

Άτσα και mimo στα 3/4G
http://www.satshop.fi/antennas/3g-4g...2-outputs.html

Τώρα για failover script θα βρεις πολλά ως παραδείγματα αλλά σε όλα θα πρέπει να βάλεις το χέρι σου να τα φέρεις στα μέτρα σου.

----------


## Nikiforos

Εχω cosmote whats up, με wind ειχα προβληματα τοσο στην δουλεια μου ψηλα στο Περιστερι και στην Αθηνα-Ανω Κυψελη, ενω η vodafone δεν εχει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ σημα στην δουλεια μου! προς το παρον για μενα μονοδρομος η cosmote.
Τωρα το Καλοκαιρι πηρα καρτες twin sim και ενεργοποιησα το 4G αλλα δεν εχω συσκευη ακομα να το δοκιμασω.
αυτο με τις 10αρες ips δεν μου εχει συμβει ποτε! παντα μπαινω μεσω VPN για να δω πχ τις καμερες μου ή για να συνδεθω στον asterisk που τρεχω σε Nas server, μαλιστα απο τοτε που εβαλα W.U ΠΟΤΕ μα ΠΟΤΕ δεν εχω βαλει πακετο ομιλιας, μπαινω VPN+Ζοiper+asterisk και εχω το σταθερο μου με απεριοριστα αστικα-υπεραστικα+720 λεπτα σε ολα τα κινητα και εχω και 50sms τον μηνα μεσω της εφαρμογης android web2sms, βαζω 500ΜΒ τον μηνα με 5 ευρω, ανανεωνω πριν να ληξουν και συνηθως εχω συνεχεια 3-4GB.
Οι δοκιμες θα γινουν με την twin sim καρτα και αν παιζει καλα και δω οτι χρειαζεται μπορει να παρω καρτα Internet on the go με ανανεωση ομως οχι με συμβολαιο.
Στην τελευταια περιπτωση πρεπει να εξετασω και την wind και vodafone γιατι εχουν κεραιες στο βουνο κοντα μου στο εξοχικο που εχουμε και κομβο, ενω η cosmote οχι....μπορει να γλιτωσω εξωτερικη κεραια, εγω με την cosmote μαλλον θα μου χρειαστει!
αν και συγγενεις μου που εχουν wind και εχω δει στα κινητα τους δεν δειχνει καλο σημα....

σχετικα με κεραια ειναι βολικη αυτη http://www.ebay.ie/itm/25dBi-4G-LTE-...item27f07c2378
εχει πολυ καλη απολαβη ειναι εσωτερικου χωρου αλλα μπορει να μπει και εξωτερική, πολυ χαμηλή τιμη και απευθείας σύνδεση στο usbstick/modem χωρις pigtail, μετατροπή και καλωδιο αλλο. Επισης καλυπτει μεγαλυτερο ευρος συχνοτητων.

Nikola μηπως εχεις cosmote παγιο? παιζει με αλλον τροπο και δεν εχουν καν τις ιδιες κεραιες οπως μου εχει πει τεχνικος cosmote για του λογου το αληθες εχει τυχει εδω στο περιστερι να εχει χαλασει το δικτυο, 2 κινητα με παγιο ειχαν σημα μηδεν και εγω καμπανα με W.U!

----------


## nikolas_350

Μπορεί να έχει να κάνει με την περιοχή και τον αριθμό χρηστών γιατί το είδα μετά τον δεκαπενταύγουστο. 

Όχι δεν είναι με πάγιο. Internet On The Go με κάρτα 30 ευρώ για 30 μέρες για μια φορά το χρόνο.  :: 
http://www.cosmote.gr/cosmoportal/pa..._onRequest_prs

----------


## Nikiforos

Ίσως το Κανουν αυτό στο ιντερνετικο τους πακέτο, πάντως εμένα ποτέ δεν έχει συμβεί με το whats up και ελπιζω όχι γιατί απλά θα τους πάρει ο διάολος....

----------


## nikolas_350

Καλά 25 dbi το πινελάκι δεν σου δίνει με τίποτα, άντε να είναι 12-14 max 16dbi
όταν ο άλλος σου δίνει τα ίδια με πιάτο 70.

Gain:
Dishes size and gain:
Receiver / Feeder only 9dBi
35cm - 20dBi
60cm - 24dBi
70cm - 25dBi
80cm - 27dbi
90cm - 29dBi
100cm 30dBi

----------


## Nikiforos

Omni λέει κιόλας ότι είναι! Χαχαχαχα αυτοί οι κινέζοι!

----------


## nikolas_350

Ααα ναι, γράφει omni 
Σε αυτό το μέγεθος μια τυπική omni έχει 5 dbi 
Βγάλε ~2,5 db cable loss από την τρίχα 2 μέτρων, μένουν 2,5 άρα καλά τα γράφουν απλά ξέχασαν την υποδιαστολή.  :: 
Ουσιαστικά το κέρδος είναι τα 2 μέτρα προς ένα παράθυρο για να δει τον κόσμο έξω.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημερα και καλό μήνα!!! Κατάλαβα αν χρειαστω κεραία πάω για feeder σε πιάτο....και έχω ένα στην αποθήκη από nοva μεταλλικό 80αρι και ένα μεταλλικό 60αρι.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα! δοκιμασα στο 951 το usb modem. Βρήκα αυτό το άρθρο https://aacable.wordpress.com/2012/1...ing-gsm-modem/ έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον το να μπορείς να λάβεις και να στειλεις sms, τουλάχιστον όσο η κάρτα είναι η ίδια με του κινητού μου οπότε από εκεί αυτόματα απενεργοποιείται! έχω cosmote whats up twin sim 4g.
Όταν το έβαλα πάνω βλέπω αναβοσβηνει το led άρα πιάνει σήμα. Σχετικά με την κάρτα μνήμης που παίρνει μπορούμε μέσω SMB να δηλώσουμε κοινόχρηστο φάκελο και χρήστες, δεν με ενδιαφέρει αυτό φυσικά τώρα.
$#@$$ πρώτα απενεργοποιουμε από την sim να ζητάει pin, αλλιώς δεν γίνεται δουλειά!
Όπως θα δείτε στην παρακάτω φωτό τελικά πέτυχε το θέμα με τα μυνήματα! Και έστειλα σε κινητό μέσα από το winbox του 951 tools-sms αλλά και έλαβα! Γράφει websms γιατί είναι μεσω forthnet sms από το πρόγραμμα web2sms σε android. Όπως φαίνεται στο ROS οι Ελληνικοί χαρακτήρες γίνονται Αγγλικοί; Ελληνικά είχα γράψει!

/port> print
Flags: I - inactive
# DEVICE NAME CHANNELS USED-BY BAUD-RATE
0 1:7 usb1 3 9600

/system resource usb> print
# DEVICE VENDOR NAME SPEED
0 1:1 Linux 3.3.5 ehci_hcd RB400 EHCI 480 Mbps
1 1:7 HUAWEI_MOBILE HUAWEI_MOBILE 480 Mbps

http://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic.php?t=89458 προβλήματα!!!! Δεν το βλέπω να δουλεύει!
Εδώ στην σελίδα λένε μερικοί πως έπαιξε, έκανα και όπως με τα 3g με PPP, dns και nat masquerade αλλά τζιφος!
Στο επίσημο site στα 4g είναι στην λίστα συμβατότητας πάντως. Κάνει ένα interface LTE στην μπάρα δεξιά στο παράθυρο, αλλά ούτε με αφήνει να προσθέσω κάτι εκεί, ούτε και το δείχνει στην λίστα με τα interfaces!!!! Υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να κάνω ένα dhcp client στο interface lte, αλλά πως αφού δεν βγαίνει στην λίστα????
Τελικά τα πήρα στο κρανίο έβαλα την 6.32 bugfix γιατί έλεγε κάτι για lte τίποτα! Τελικά γυρισα στην 6.30 με το bugfix. 

Σήμερα δοκίμασα το στικάκι σε ένα flybook netbook με win xp και δούλεψε κανονικά και με 4G μάλιστα, το ίδιο και στον laptop μου με linux mint 17.2 Rafaela. Ανακάλυψα την έκδοση FW από τα win και τελικά είναι η 1η περίπτωση που αναγράφεται εδώ : http://www.gnuton.org/blog/2015/07/huawei-e3372/
με λίγα λόγια, όπως είδα και στα 2 λειτουργικά δούλεψε αυτόματα δημιουργώντας PPP και dhcp client για να πάρει αυτόματα ip από το modem από τον πάροχο δλδ.
Δοκιμάζοντας τώρα στο 711 (εικονικά γιατί δεν έχει usb) να κάνω ένα ppp είδα πως στο 951 στο εξοχικό ξέχασα να αλλάξω κάτι σημαντικό και προφανώς γιαυτό δεν είχε και ιντερνετ.
Ενώ είχα κάνει το PPP και είχε συνδεθεί κανονικά, είχα κάνει και το nat masquerade και μετρούσε δεν είχα αλλάξει στο ip-routes όλα τα 0.0.0.0/0 να έχουν σαν gw το ppp interface! είχαν μείνει στο ovpn client το οποίο και είχα απενεργοποιήσει!!! ο οδηγός είναι αυτός : http://www.miro.co.za/how-to-setup-3....7Leixh6t.dpbs
πιθανώς αν δεν παίρνουμε από κάπου αλλού ιντερνετ το route να γίνεται αυτόματα, στην περιπτωση μου δεν εγινε ομως. Δυστυχως το επόμενo weekend τώρα θα μάθουμε....
α συμφωνα με το forum της mikrotik σε αυτο το mode δεν γινει ταχυτητες 4G αλλά εμένα δεν με πειραζει αυτο...

----------


## nikolas_350

Από ένα 3g usb huawei cosmote αλλά σε wind έχω βρει τα παρακάτω...
Channel 0 sms
Channel 1 info
Channel 2 data
Αυτά όμως είναι με την συσκευή ή με τον πάροχο ;

Μια που θα το έχεις στα χέρια σου δες και εσύ για την cosmote.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν ξέρω, αλλά εμένα είχε συνδεθεί και δεν είχα ίντερνετ. Είχα κλείσει το vpn αλλά ξέχασα το route 0.0.0.0/0 να το γυρίσω στο ppp interface αλλά το άφησα στο vpn. Υποθέτω αυτό έφταιγε. Επειδή η κάρτα είναι twin sim δεν μπορώ να την αφήνω εκεί γιατί δεν δουλεύει στο κινητό μου η δίδυμη αδερφή της! Το Σάββατο που θα πάω πέρα θα δοκιμασω πάλι.

----------


## nikolas_350

Για να έστειλες sms πάντως πρέπει να είχες το default Channel 0

----------


## Nikiforos

Ναι αυτό είχα εκεί. Το κακο είναι ότι με PPP δεν πιάνει ταχύτητα 4g αλλά επειδή το θελω για backup internet δεν με πειράζει. Δεν ξέρω αν εκεί έχει 4g. Τα λέει αυτά στο επίσημο forum εδώ http://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=89458. Οι νεότερες εκδόσεις αυτού του stick με άλλο fw έχουν lte interface και τα βλέπει σαν ethernet router και όχι usb modem! Γιαυτό παίζουν με το lte interface αντί για το παλιό PPP interface.

http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthre...-USB-3G-Modems

εδω εχει πολυ καλες πληροφοριες και setups αλλά και scripts για χρησιμα κολπακια!

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! μετά τις σημερινές δοκιμές στο 951 με το 4G stick κατέληξα καταρχήν ότι θελω κεραια γιατι πιανω 1 γραμμη σημα 4G ειδα οτι εχω πολυ χαμηλη ταχυτητα μεσω συνδεσης wifi κινητου και bandwith test ookla.
επισης απευθειας συνδεση 4G με το flybook εδειξε τα ιδια και εκει.
Λεω κατι σαν αυτην : http://www.ebay.ie/itm/191412921325?...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Τωρα σχετικά με τις ρυθμισεις, εφοσον καταφερα να εχω λιγο σημα, παιζει ΜΟΝΟ μεσω PPP και οχι LTE interface οπως κανουν αλλα 4G usbstick/modems, ετσι οταν κανω το PPP και ειναι σωστα τα settings συνδεεται κανονικα και παιρνει αυτοματα ip και περναει και στα routes, εφοσον εχω κλεισει το VPN τοτε οι 0.0.0.0/0 περνανε απο το ppp interface αυτοματα. Για να εχω ιντερνετ απο κινητη πρεπει μονο να κανω ενα firewall-nat-masquerade το interface out ppp με address 0.0.0.0/0.
Δυστυχως στο PPP στο info θα επρεπε να μπορω να δω πχ το σημα κτλ αλλα εμενα δεν παιζει αυτο βαραει το 951 cpu usage 100% και λεει οτι το modem δεν ανταποκρινεται....
εδω στο ποστ #2 εχει φωτο να δειτε τι βγαζει κανονικα : http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthre...USB-3G-Modems?
Στα παρακατω links θα δειτε μερικα screenshots (σορρυ ειναι απο το κινητο στο flybook οι φωτος) με τις ρυθμισεις κτλ. 
Πρεπει βεβαια μετα να φτιαξω VPN για αμα πεσει το awmn να μπορω να φτανω στην Αθηνα μεσω κινητης και αναλογα scripts για τις εναλλαγες μεταξυ τους, πχ αμα πεσει το OVPN client που παιρνω ιντερνετ απο Αθηνα να σηκωθει το PPP για απο κινητη κτλ, αλλα αυτο προυποθετει να εχω αλλη καρτα στο stick γιατι ειναι τωρα twin sim και μενω χωρις κινητο αν αυτη μενει εκει!!! δλδ και μονο που το στικ ειναι επανω στο 951 στο κινητο δεν μπορουν να με καλεσουν ή να στειλουν μυνημα (τα μυνηματα πανε στο μικροτικ ομως κανονικα!).

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...psjozjjq16.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...psww8uxwjm.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...psn4wjhdev.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...pscpsi4enb.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...pspul0lfnp.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...psju0sahbr.jpg

----------


## Nikiforos

Kαλησπέρα! έχω καλά νεα επιτέλους! τελικά το Σάββατο έβαλα την 4G κεραία στο usbstick 4G στο 951 και είδα φως!!!
ανεβηκε το σημα πανω 2-3 γραμμες ακομα απο 1 που ειχα (το ειδα στο flybook με win xp), καθως στο ROS δεν παιζει ο τροπος για να δω το σημα....
Η ιδεα πως θα παιξει χρειαζεται μια φραση μονο : default route distance, παρακάτω θα δουμε γιατι και πως....
μερικες φωτος εδω οπως θα δειτε μπορω να στειλω και να λαμβανω μυνηματα, αυτο ειναι χρησιμο γιατι οπως φαινεται θα βαλω μια καρτα cosmote W.U για να μπορω να κανω ανανεωση,να δω υπολοιπο κτλ ΧΩΡΙΣ να βγει απο το στικ! που εχει την χαμηλοτερη χρεωση αφου τα ιντερνετικα πακετα κοστιζουν! και εδω μιλαμε για ΕΝΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΟ ιντερνετ και οχι μονιμο και συνεχης χρηση! 

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...psdsspyvqt.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...psaccfka9h.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...psnlei2uno.jpg

η κεραια πηγε 21,60 ευρω απο κινα ebay και το stick απο Ρωσια ebay 25 ευρω.

Εχουμε και λεμε τωρα, οπως ειπαμε κανουμε ενα PPP interface που δηλωνει αυτοματα την USB, ειχα δειξει σε προηγουμενο ποστ φωτος απο αυτα.
Κατω στο 2ο παραθυρο απο τις καρτελες PPP δλδ λεει add default route το τικαρουμε και απο κατω default route distance βαζουμε 2!
ο λογος ειναι απλος, εγω παιρνω ιντερνετ απο την Αθηνα μεσω ασυρματων δικτυων (AWMN) και παιζω με ovpn client αυτο ειναι το 1. Ετσι το 2 σημαινει οτι αυτοματα αν το 1 δεν παιζει τοτε στο ip routes θα παει στο 2, αν δουμε εκει την λιστα τα γραφει διπλα (δεν την δειχνω γιατι φαινονται ολες οι ips μου κτλ).
Ετσι λοιπον οποτε πεσει το δικτυο κοβεται το ovpn οποτε εχω ιντερνετ κινητης αυτοματα. ΔΕΝ χρειαζεται script!
οταν σηκωθει ξανα τοτε παιζει παλι απο το 1! το PPP ειναι μονιμα συνδεδεμενο δλδ απλα δεν χαλαει δεδομενα αφου δεν κατεβαζει κατι.
Τωρα μας μενει το VPN πως θα γινει να εχω awmn μεσω της κινητης.
Στο σπιτι στην Αθηνα ετσι κι αλλιως τρεχω εναν pptp vpn server για να δινω δικτυο σε φορητες συσκευες ή σε αλλα pc πχ στην δουλεια για να βλεπω στο σπιτι μου.
Ετσι συνδεομαι σε αυτο το vpn, οποτε κανω ενα vpn pptp client και δινω τo static name (εγω εχω noip).
Το vpn επισης ειναι μονιμα συνδεδεμενο αλλα παμε στην καρτελα dial out και εδω παλι add default route αλλα στο distance βαζουμε 3.
Eδω να πω οτι θελει και ενα route δλδ να του πω στο ip route οτι ολα τα 10.0.0.0/8 να εχουν gateway το pptp vpn.
Επισης θελει ενα NAT masquerade source nat με dest address 10.0.0.0/8
Ετσι τι γινεται, οταν εχω δικτυο awmn δεν παιζει μεσω vpn γιατι το θεωρει distance 1 στα routes.
Με τον παραπανω τροπο δουλευουν ολα ΧΩΡΙΣ να θελει script, δλδ αμα πεσει το awmn εχω ιντερνετ κινητης και vpn για να εχω awmn και ετσι απο την Αθηνα παλι βλεπω εξοχικο.
Ολα ειναι θεμα προτεραιοτητων των routes! ουτε script ουτε τιποτα!

Για την ιστορια σε speedtest στο κινητο με το oοkla οταν ιντερνετ μεσω awmn και ovpn client βγαζει 2-3mbps down και ουτε 0.8 up με το 4G ειδα μεχρι 23mbps down/9mbps up. Δυστυχως δεν ειναι για χορταση.....
επισης εγινε δοκιμη με συνδεση απο το κινητο στον asterisk στην Αθηνα μεσω κινητης ιντερνετ 4G + pptp vpn και επαιζε αψογα!

----------

